# BenQ's New Short-Throw Projector: The W770ST



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Home Theater projectors aren’t a one size-fit all technology, and for those of us with small theater rooms and tight budgets there aren’t exactly loads of options. Most short-throw projectors are marketed for business and classroom applications, and the cost of external add-on short-throw lenses can approach several thousand dollars (assuming your desired projector accepts external lenses) making it very expensive to alter long-throw projectors. 

If you’re currently in the market for a small room budget projector, BenQ might just have the product for you. Yesterday, BenQ America Corporation introduced the new W770ST. It’s a short-throw DLP 3D projector priced at only $649 (MSRP).








“Our new W770ST projector was designed to bring the most complete value proposition to home theater enthusiasts at the lowest possible cost,” said Kristin Kennedy, Associate Vice President, U.S. Sales at BenQ America Corp. 

*Great Features*
The W770ST's selling point is its flexible installation requirements. Users can place it a mere 3 1/2 feet away from a screen and project an image 62 inches wide. This makes it ideal for settings such as home offices, small living rooms and theater rooms, and bedrooms. It also makes the W770ST an excellent option for gamers looking for a unit that can be placed in front of seating and standing positions. The unit can be easily moved from room to room using its quick release button. 

The W770ST is technically an HD projector but because of its budget nature it’s only capable of 720p. Users shouldn’t find this spec discouraging though, 720p images can look excellent at correct seating distances. BenQ’s Colorific image technology is included on the unit which BenQ claims makes for “accurate, crisp, and long lasting color.” Finally, keeping with the theme of low cost of ownership, the W770ST carries BenQ’s SmartEco energy saving technology. SmartEco automatically adjusts the projector’s lamp power which in turn reduces energy consumption and lengthens the life of the bulb. Energy consumption is further curtailed by an Eco Blank Mode (which is initiated if the unit is on for more than 3 minutes without a display source), and a 0.5W standby mode which complies with 2013 EU standards

“As a bold step for BenQ, we are making premium features such as our world-leading SmartEco lamp-saving technology fully accessible on the entry-level device. When paired with the flexible installation features of short-throw projection, the W770ST becomes an unparalleled solution in the home projector marketplace, providing customers with a comprehensive hub for any entertainment application,” said Kennedy.








*Additional Specs*
BenQ claims the W770ST is capable of 2500 lumens at a contrast ratio of 13000:1, which makes the projector usable in settings beyond those that are light controlled. It’s DLP technology is boosted by BenQ’s DarkChip3 technology which helps to darken blacks. It also comes with a preset Rec. 709 color gamut, which projects an image intended to match common movie and television standards. As for connectivity, the unit has two HDMI 1.4a ports along with composite video and audio jacks (RCA), Mini B USB, D-sub 15 pin, S-Video, RS232 (DB-9pin), component video, and audio out (mini jack).

*Availability*
The BenQ W770ST is available now, retailing for $649 MSRP.

_Image Credit: Amazon.com_


----------



## Picture_Shooter (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks for the review Todd!!

This looks like a wonderful PJ that offers DLP technology, short-throw, 3D and 720p. For a measly $650 ( - / + ) for someone on a budget this looks like a homerun!! Not sure about BenQ support staff, but I read that they are a hit or a miss. So that would be the only downfall


----------



## bambambam (Jul 22, 2013)

I'll have to look into this product in person when i get the chance :heehee:


----------



## DjPerfectTrip (Jul 7, 2012)

I wonder how the picture quality is...


----------



## theater (Jun 28, 2013)

god, i just love those, nice design


----------

